# Safe pigeon removal?



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I have some pigeons that seem to think my house makes a rather nice nesting area. Unfortunately they make a big mess. How would I go about getting them to move somewhere else without hurting them?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

The best way to move them is at night...They can't see very much but some are feisty and once they felt the danger they might fly around but never get too far...After that, close the entrance where they roost...If I were you contain them before moving them, relocating them will be with the flock of ferals but might come back to your area and find another place/home to live in...Good luck...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How many pigeons and what part of your roof and they nesting?
Could you show us a picture of your roof?


----------

